# Legacy Ornamental Mill



## totalfab (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey! New here. Looking for any information on the LOM. Thanks. Bob


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Bob, welcome.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

LEGACY 96" ORNAMENTAL WOODROKING MILL ROUTER. - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=L8NkIHahqCY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLtOyhljAYE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEub-wIIuqo&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yc9EwugEqMU&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=c5lae0vFmyQ

Legacy Ornamental Mill Demo Video - YouTube

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...-head-plunge-routing-sliding-table-shop-5.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/30351-over-head-plunge-routing-sliding-table.html

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...444d1183415574-show-me-yoru-shop-118_4805.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/48132-post10.html

=========



totalfab said:


> Hey! New here. Looking for any information on the LOM. Thanks. Bob


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

totalfab said:


> Hey! New here. Looking for any information on the LOM. Thanks. Bob


What do you want to know?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Bob


----------



## bjbethke (Sep 1, 2011)

totalfab said:


> Hey! New here. Looking for any information on the LOM. Thanks. Bob


Welcome to the Router Forum, I own a REVO Legacy Mill I use it most of the time to make table frames and the legs, I use my CarveWright CNC unit to make the table tops. It works great for tendons and groove joints and three legged feet on stands, it has an indexing wheel to set the feet at 120 degrees. They don't make the REVO model any more, but the 900 and 1200 units are still made. They are into the CNC units now, but I think the lowest cost one is about $7000.00. I would like to update but I have too many toys now.

You need to use plunge router bits on these type machines.

I am working on a home built unit, “The ShopNotes” Milling Machine. I have all the Gear patterns made for my CW unit - now I need to carve them. I don’t really need it but I want to know it I can make the gears on the CW CNC.

I was thinking about buying the Legacy 900 model, but I like to use the REVO as an overhead router table and a work bench.
BJB


----------



## totalfab (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying one. It looks good on the video; I was wondering about accuracy, repeatability and ease of setup. Thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Just like any other stationary tool, it takes a little bit of time and attention to get the unit set up and tuned up right. The repeatability is very good, and with a little practice the machine is simple to use. <<< I had a frustrating time figuring out why I was getting a groove while planing. Turned out I had removed the router from the machine to do another task, and when I put it back on a bit of sawdust was under the base. This tipped the router a few thousands of an inch, which left a noticable line when using the large planing bit. Attention to detail... cleanliness next to Godliness, etc. >>>

the one thing you'll have to do is experiment, see what different combinations of gears does, see what the different profile bits can do, and learn 'what not to do'.

The fast start- assembly video is almost 2 hours of training, and they do a good job with it. I recommend spending some time with it, you'll thank yourself later.


----------



## Robert Kent (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a model 1200 with over $700.00 in extras for sale never used cost over $4000.00
for $2000.00
















0






























































































00.00


----------



## VA Wood (Dec 8, 2009)

Welcome. With all the "tribal wisdom" available here, I am sure you will learn a lot. Remember, there are no "stupid" questions. Don't be afraid to ask.
Like someone else similarly stated, go buy some inexpensive lumber and make LOTS of sawdust while learning to use any new "tool/toy" you acquire.


----------



## Trydntru (Apr 13, 2011)

*Legacy 900 ornamntal mill*

If your interested I have a Legacy 900 with a LOT of accessories that I would sell for $1500.00. That includes the Porter Cable 7519 router with less than 2 hrs on it. I have the pattern attachment, the z axis attachment, the rotary table, extra gears and hubs. Too many accesories For my old memory to list. I destroyed my back an am relearning how to woodwork. I just don't use it anymore. I love the machine but just don't use it anymore. I can get picts if you want.


----------



## VA Wood (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow! You live aboard the "Mothership" for the Legacy Ornamental Mill (Springville,UT)! How cool is that!?
Can you tell me more about your LOM? Any photographs?
Thanks.


----------



## Trydntru (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm friends with one of the owners of the company. Both are great guys. I will post some picts today.


----------



## showman1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I got a Revo from my uncle, he had it for sometime never got it put together. Does anybody have an owners manual or the dvd that came with it you can send me. Thanks


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A call to the company is probably the best way to get the manual and DVD. A google search will also bring up some Youtube videos and Ebay references that you might find interesting.

Legacy Woodworking Machinery
435 W. 1000 N.
Springville, UT 84663
800 279 4570

I don't have a Legacy mill, but I sometimes wish that I did.


Charley


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is the YouTube videos put out _by_ Legacy Woodworking Machinery:
legacywoodworking - YouTube



CharleyL said:


> A call to the company is probably the best way to get the manual and DVD. A google search will also bring up some Youtube videos and Ebay references that you might find interesting.
> 
> Legacy Woodworking Machinery
> 435 W. 1000 N.
> ...


----------



## showman1 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. Dan


----------



## old woodworker (Apr 13, 2014)

*legacy ornamental mill*

I was one of the original purchasers of the 900 series way back when. I made custom entertainment centers and the decorative turnings produced on this machine were amazing. As soon as the 1200 series followed, I of course, had to upgrade. I don't use the mill much anymore ( too many irons in the fire ), but retirement now calls me back to working to make "things". It has been one of the best investments in woodworking tools that I have made. By all means, jump on that deal, learn to use it and be happy for a long time.
Good luck


----------

